#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Чем отличаются левый, правый и центральный канал?

## Михаил_

Коллеги, кто знает, напишите пожалуйста, чем отличаются каналы? Почему часть энергии всегда приходит с правой стороны, другая - с левой, почему постоянный приток снизу вверх, почему бывает по другому? Почему каналы проходят по рукам и ногам?, на схеме я этого не видел.
- За что отвечает правый канал?
- За что отвечает левый канал?
Где можно почитать про все это?

----------


## ullu

> Коллеги, кто знает, напишите пожалуйста, чем отличаются каналы? Почему часть энергии всегда приходит с правой стороны, другая - с левой, почему постоянный приток снизу вверх, почему бывает по другому? Почему каналы проходят по рукам и ногам?, на схеме я этого не видел.
> - За что отвечает правый канал?
> - За что отвечает левый канал?
> Где можно почитать про все это?


Отличаются тем, какая прана в них циркулирует. В боковых каналах циркулирует солнечная ( женская ) энергия - аспект мудрости , и лунная ( мужская ) энергия - аспект метода. Правый и левый каналы симовлизируют двойственность и кармическое дыхание.
Центральный канал симовлизирует знание природы ума за пределами двойственности. 
подробнее можно прочитать в книге Чогьяла Намкая Норбу "Янтра-йога. Тибетская йога движения".

----------

Михаил_ (03.08.2017)

----------


## Михаил_

Спасибо за книгу!

----------

ullu (05.08.2017)

----------

